# discus advice?



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i have a few questions i have a pair that has produced wigglers in a seperate tank and tney have been moved t a 36 by themselves. The female produces eggs every three days but they always go moldy qnd then go missing. I qm assuming that the male is not fertilizing and then they eat them. I was wondering if anyone has any advice on having sucess with them. Also i have a pair in my comunity tank and they seem to have lots of slime on them they are the only fish that has this so i am wondering if it is them producing a slime coat for babies? I am assuming this is what it is but they never had eggs so should i be worried a out this slime? I seems to be clear and harmless at the moment.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

sorry about the spelling


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Do you have a Uv light system? they help out keep the eggs from getting infected. also helps keep the water quality up


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Maybe your pair are too young? Size of the breeding tank? are any fish living with discus?


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

methyline blue for fungus


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean water, low bacteria . Slime coat is their breeding slime most likely. But it's best to do a huge wc and wipe down all the walls and bottom before they try again. The ,ale may be too young. They will do it again...and again...till they get it right.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ok thanks i am quite sure they are molding just because they are not fertilized but they have had wigglers before. I do water changes every three days and i have alot of filtration.another question maybe april can help me i never do water changes after she lays in fear of disrupting them. Do you think a wc might help as soon as i see eggs?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No. Do a complete wc before. Clean the walls etc..do an 80 percent. Once the eggs are laid you can do a bit...but add the new water slowly. How big of a tank are they in? If small...then bacteria builds up fast. Every three days isn't enough. 
Even having a big filter...if its a canister,..the waters still flowing through all the munge it's collected. For breeding. Better to have a sponge filter and very clean water.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ok they are in a 36 with a sponge and a 305. I do 75% every three days i will try to do some changes more often and see if that helps thank you


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Good..take the 305 off. No need for it. Also the fry would get sucked up the intake. A sponge is plenty. No gravel either If you hope to raise fry with good shape. With a canister filter even if they do grow you will get uneven fins etc.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

producing eggs every three days as you said in your first post is too quick - I might think they were two girls, each laying a spawn alternating. I wonder if it is possible that the wigglers you saw were produced by another fish (like a male you missed?, or are these the only two discus in the tank originally?) Still, eggs every three days is a bit weird. Do they lay in the same spot every time?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I have also seen young males, and females for that matter, go off their schedule for (quite a few) months after being moved, At other times, it seems like a move can actually trigger them, I don't why yet.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ok i will do that. My plan was to move the babies to a seperate tank after they are ok to do so but well see. I have had success raising some 1.5ers they are about 2.5 now. But raising them from fry is a whole new ball game haha and i thought they where are work


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

NO MEDS!!!! Water change water change water change and clean off the slime on the inside walls of your tank. That should do it. Oh, and listen to April


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ya thanks i dont like using meds. I will definetly listen to april and remove my 305 and pay more attention on really cleaning the tank. I will keep you posted thanks all for the tips


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so i wanted to do a update after removing my canister and doing extra scrubbing nothing seemed to change for a while but last week i looked and there was some little black spots on my cone. I kinda overlooked them because im so used to no results but the next day i clued in they are wigglers. They ended up eating those because it was such a small spawn but this weekend i have at least 50 wigglers.i still have a long way to go but at least its looking up


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks again for the help members


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

How are the wrigglers doing?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

they are doing great at the moment free swimming all over the tank latching on qnd off of the parents. It is really cool but im still crossing my fingers everything works out.


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

good luck


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! If they go off the parents that means your water quality is slipping. Small wcs now maybe twice a day andyoumust match your ph. Best to store and buffer up so no ph slides. Also hardening up the water gradually will give more calcium and minerals for better growth. Your water quality slides and you will get uneven fins, short gill plates etc.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

well once again thanks for the advice i will get on it


----------

